# Aquarium of the Pacific



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

A few pics I snapped while I was at the aquarium. Enjoy!

welcome to the aquarium









surf channel









350,000 gallon reef









reef close up









sharks are hard to photograph









jellies









good morning Parker!









giant pacific octopus









cleaner wrasse doing his thing


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dude...that wrasse is a monster! awesome pics. we went there for a pfury group meet, once.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

350,000 gallon reef tank









i dont even want to comprehend the price tag on that thing, or the filtration, that is if it needs filtration?


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> 350,000 gallon reef tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, $35 million dollars to build. The filtration system turns over all the water in that tank about 50 times per hour. It uses a sand filter for mechanical filtration, an ozone reactor for chemical and 5 huge skimmers for all the wastes. Each of the skimmers need to be emptied out 3 times a day. 70% water change once a month. These guys, especially the sharks, are really messy.

Here is a water change on the sardines exhibit. I still haven't seen them do it on the big reef.









more pics

























wanna pet a halibut?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pics, especially that one of the wrasse









But a 350.000 gallon reef tank..... WOW









Thnaks for sharing


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET! I bet thst was a lot of fun!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah that reef set up is sweet.......


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great pics


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Amazing Thanks for sharing


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

nice pics.

im planning to go there. how much is the admission?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

unreal pics and set-ups. thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Each of the skimmers need to be emptied out 3 times a day. 70% water change once a month.












Talk about high maintenance! Awesome pics!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like that picture of the halibut


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks for sharing man, IM going to go there either this week or next cant wait ill try to bring some pics.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That's some crazy tank. 350,00g! That's insane!

Gotta go there sometime.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that reef is insane!

thanks for the pics man i always love looking at large aquariums


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

oojit said:


> That's some crazy tank. 350,00g! That's insane!
> 
> Gotta go there sometime.
> [snapback]1143232[/snapback]​


350,000 gallons is nothing.

The most impressive tank right now is at the Okinawa Churaumi Aquarium. I'm not sure on the tank's volume but it houses 3 whales sharks and a manta ray.









http://www.chample.tv/churaumi/index_en.html

But for those of us who can't make a trip to Japan anytime soon, there is the Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta. They have a 3 million gallon tank with 2 whale sharks. I'm going to visit this one later this year.

http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool links dude


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

great pics! I need to pay that place a visit!!!


----------

